# 1993 Sentra won't stay running, HELP



## Traxterman (May 24, 2006)

Hey all, new here and it looks great.
I have doen a bit of a search but could not find my ( or I should say my daughters ) problem.
It is a 1993 Sentra, it starts great , but it will not stay running, it will not idle at all, so it is non usable, and the poor girl now has to walk to school and work.
Any ideas would be much appreciated as, a garage, say's maybe it is the fuel regulator and or the fuel pump, but about 1200.00 to change all that and they are not sure.
Thanks for any help 
Ralph


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

has anyone touched the idle control valve?
how are the spark plugs, wires, distributor cap, rotor, fuel filter?
how many miles are on the car? what engine do you have?
is the check engine light on?

please give us a little more info so we can help you further. 
thanks
J


----------



## Traxterman (May 24, 2006)

Thanks for the response Jay, yea I guess you are correct, more info would be helpfull.
Ok here we go, 1993 Nissan Sentra Classic, ( I am not sure of the motor, 4 cyl, auto 3 speed)
170000 kms, new trany about 10000 ks ago, tuned up , with plug, wires cap and rotor, about 3500 k's ago, fuel filter ( under hood ) just changed now, and no idiot lights on at all. I do not know if any one has touched the idle control valve or not.
All we know is , is that it starts and will not idle at all, but it does start right up as normal, and with use of the gas pedal it will run great, but no idel.
Appreciate the help
Ralph


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

There should be a silver aluminum plate right in the center of the firewall inside the engine bay... Does it say ECCS on the intake manifold? I would clean the IACV with is attached to the left side of the intake manifold as you look at the engine. Try that first, if not it could be a fuel delivery problem... injectors.


----------



## Traxterman (May 24, 2006)

It idled today in the heat, but when I drove it it would run like it was running out of gas at a higher rpm, just prior to it shifting gears ( only a 3 speed auto) and it would do this at each gear change time, the car would not get over 40 or so miles per hour, load or no load on the engine it would keep running like it was running out of gas ( yes I checked the gas level LOL). this car is carburated, I hope I have posted this in the right forum !!!
Thanks Ralph


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Have you checked the fuel pressure from the pump? 

Carb on a 93? what engine? Canada? 

I'd say since it's carb'd that you might just need to have a carb rebuild. Stuck float? Check the diaphrams. I'm not familiar with Nissan Carbs but Toyota carbs have a tendancy to gut the diaphrams around this mileage. Instead of running lean and not getting enough gas, you might be running SUPER rich and flooding the car out.


----------



## 93serJ-spec (May 31, 2006)

Just wondering if you are mistaking a throttle body for a carb, is this carb on its side or in the traditional top of the engine level position? I have a 93 and have never herd of a carb on that year.


----------



## justin_b31 (Nov 16, 2005)

93serJ-spec said:


> Just wondering if you are mistaking a throttle body for a carb, is this carb on its side or in the traditional top of the engine level position? I have a 93 and have never herd of a carb on that year.


Ya no carb for the B13 (91-94 or so)

I'd guess its the pump. Lost 2 pumps thru the years (have had mine sine 94) First one went out about the same miles you have now and again at 310K miles.

There's no way you should be paying $1200 for pump, cost is like $120 or so easy as heck to replace just pull the back seat out and your pump is under the black circle.

Anyway to check the pump, pull the fuel hose before or after the filter (doesn't matter) and put that end of the hose in a glass container (makes it easier to see) and turn the ACC on. That's the position right before it cranks. If it isn't coming out like a garden hose on full than it's goin or is bad.

You should also hear the fuel pump humming before you crank the engine as it's normally pretty audible


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

If this car is any other country then the US it could be a carb vehicle. Don't count it out until you hear it from the owner.


----------



## Traxterman (May 24, 2006)

Hi all, sorry to take so long getting back to you all, we were on holidays last week. We did drop the car off at a local small garage, hi did confirm that it is a throttle body and not a carb, he also could not figure it out, as he has not seen one with out ( Injection I think he said ) it is like a motor is from an older model mid to late 90's, ( but if it was swapped out we do not know anything about it ) his computers could not hook up to it.
We picked it up and drove it home, 1 foot on the gas and 1 foot on the brake, it also runs great once you have it in gear ( auto ) and starts to miss agin just be for it shifts gears ( 3 speed auto) and will not get much over 40 -45 mph in third before running like it is running out of fuel, 
I will check for the plate on the engine if I get home in daylight tonight and get back to you on that, apparently the garage says that the fuel pump is working, so not sure if that helps with or not.

Oh we are in Canada, not sure if the car was an oriignal Canadian or imported from the USA or not, no reason to think it was though.
Thanks for all your help 
Ralph


----------



## mattsan (May 10, 2005)

I forgot what it is called, but where the air filter is there is a wire connection half way toward the engine. wiggle it . Try running the car after that. It is an air sensor or something. I had the same problem, and when I made a better connection my car ran great.


----------



## Rolling_over12 (Jun 29, 2006)

lolwiggle wiggle Its the Mass Air Flow Sensor make sure all ur intake stuff is tight i the MAf sensor is bouncing around just a bit it can go bad and again clean ur Idol air control valve it wouldnt hurt ill walk u through it : )


----------



## Rolling_over12 (Jun 29, 2006)

Just Remember People When Working on a B13 The IACV is Located on the left side of the Intake Manifold. To remove this you need to Disconnect Two wires from the IACV One is purple and one is Brown. Once this is done You have Two Bolts and one Nut to remove Becarful when taking it off that you DO NOT Rip the Paper Gasket. you cannont check the Blades so just get a Electric Parts cleaner or Carb cleaner will do And spray the inside Do Not get the plugs wet if you want to be safe take off the Brown Plugged cylinder It is held on by two Philips screws. Spray and allow to dry then match everything up and make sure everything is tight and connected


----------



## Rolling_over12 (Jun 29, 2006)

ok if ur engine doesnt look similar to this ur not driving this car lol ok let us know : )


----------

